# Finally back home!



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

We finally came back to our house last night after leaving on Thursday afternoon. Our area had no power from about 5 PM Wednesday until Sunday night. Some parts of town still have no power including my office but I expect most things will be back by the end of today and I will be back at work tomorrow. 

We decided to stay in a hotel so that Dora could stay with us, but she barked a lot :blush: so out of courtesy to the other guests, we asked my parents to take care of Dora. She got to play with my parent's golden retriever mix and we took her for a walk in the park every day so she would sleep well at night. It was nice to go see all our parents but we are glad to be back. Our house was NOT damaged at all and the cat and the fish made it just fine in our absence. We did have to throw out everything in our fridge and freezer but we can fix that with a nice expensive trip to the store. B) 

I got to go down to Tuscaloosa to help get some of my cousin's things out of his apartment. His place was right across the street from where I lived when I was in college. I stayed in this apartment complex in the bedroom right under the blue tarp.

Dora was very good at my parent's house but really loved us coming to visit every day. Yesterday before we drove back my husband took her for an extra long walk so she would sleep in the car and it worked like a charm. We bought her a strap that attaches her harness to the seat belt and I think she likes being able to stretch out on the back seat instead of being in a carseat.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Glad your home was not damaged in the storms. A very Scary time indeed.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So glad you and your Family are safe and sound, April.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a mess! looks like a lot of clean up. Glad you all are safe :grouphug:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm really glad you are all safe! I'm sure it was a scary time for all of you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - is that your house? My gosh, look at how everything was devastated around it. You were really lucky. Glad things worked out for Dora too. Those poor people who have nothing left. :huh:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> April - is that your house? My gosh, look at how everything was devastated around it. You were really lucky. Glad things worked out for Dora too. Those poor people who have nothing left. :huh:


No, that isn't my house, that is my old apartment. We guess that those apartments have been around since the 30s and they are sturdy as can be. 

My cousin lived just across the street though and that's why we were there. Several of his windows were blown out and we had the task of going to get some of his things. A lot of the stuff in his bedroom was covered in glass. There was a lot more damage to his complex but I didn't want to take a lot of pictures.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I am happy to hear you were able to go back home. It's great that your parents were able to help with Dora. We took Snowball with us to the Sheraton (yes, pets are allowed at the Inner Harbor in Baltimore, MD) on our 25th wedding anniversary almost five years ago. He was really good except if he heard other hotel guests slam their doors ... and, I mean slam. Anyway, I think it was very thoughtful of you to think about other hotel guests in regard to Dora's barking.

I cannot get over the damage done by all of these tornadoes and storms ... and, Alabama was hit so hard over and over. 

Please know that during all of these storms my prayers have been with all of the states hit by these tornadoes and storms ... including Alabama. I'm glad to hear that you and your family still have a home to go back to, April. Hugs to you and sweet Dora.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

very glad to hear u and ur fam are ok , also that dora was able to spend time w ur parents and see u too .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news April---that you are finally home. We have a home in Vestavia Hills which was in the direct line but the toronado turned apparently more northernly---thank God. We have a huge dead tree in the way back garden which we just found out about & it is still standing! I would say God is good!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

good to hear that you and your family is safe. wow what a photo...I see the blue tarp on the roof now.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you are safe and sound and back home!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

glad to hear you and your family are safe!! Dora looks so innocent sleeping like that


----------

